

Barclays and Bank of America see looming oil crunch - abalashov
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/energy/oilandgas/7266837/Barclays-and-Bank-of-America-see-looming-oil-crunch.html

======
shimonamit
Peak oil compounded by exponential population growth spell the end of cheap
oil, in the least.

